# Pat D coca cola Bradenton fla



## J.R. Collector (Feb 25, 2017)

Nothing special here, but felt like sharing more. Today at a garage sale I found a box of Pat.D Coca Cola bottles 12 from Bradenton Fla, 1 from Ft.Myers Fla, and 1 from Berlin Pa. I enjoy anything local even if they aren't rare.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 26, 2017)

That's all that really matters. If you enjoy them. That's what I got into bottle collecting for.

Post some pics if you can anyway.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 26, 2017)

my


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 26, 2017)

The Berlin Pa coke ended up being a Christmas 1923 coke.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 27, 2017)

Christmas Cokes are always good!


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 27, 2017)

There are alot of Reproduction Christmas Cokes out there. Gotta be careful. LEON.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 27, 2017)

The reproduction Christmas cokes are pretty easy to spot right? Glass is thinner and the embossing for the city on the bottom is different too correct?


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes, I think you are correct. I believe this to be a repro. Someone correct me if I am wrong.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COC...380134?hash=item282bbb31e6:g:YW0AAOSwOgdYo9jN


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 27, 2017)

That is exactly what I was thinking. That is a definite repo


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 3, 2017)

I dug one from Bradenton up here in Rhode Island.  They got around!


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 9, 2017)

Wow. That is very interesting to know someone made it that far and didn't drink it before hand! That is definitely a distance.


----------

